# Uber says only perfect rides get 5 stars



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

1 star equals terrible
2 stars equals bad
3 stars equals ok
4 stars equals good
5 stars equals excellent

one and three stars you are asked the following question
"*what went wrong?*"

4-stars you are asked the following question "*what could be better?*"

5-stars you are asked the following question "*what went well*?"

What the option to select one or more of the following

"Driving" "navigation" "cleanliness" "service" "pick up" "other"
Selecting "driving" and/or "other" will open the comment screen,

So as you can see the comments are loaded, if the customer only wants to give some constructive criticism, he or she is basically being asked to give 4 stars or less,

If customer feels it's a real problem the he or she being asked to give one star don't even think about two or three or four stars,


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

So if you select driving does another selection pop up?

I'm curious how selecting driving leads to a report of dangerous or unsafe driving.

Some passenger's ask me to speed I won't I do at most 2, 3, Max 5 with pax. Thats not unsafe or dangerous but has made a couplemad because they were late.

F them not speeding with the big "please pull me over" sticker in front and back window.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Does it actually say somewhere in the passenger app, "4 stars equals good"? Because that's an outright lie. 4 stars equals FAIL. A driver who gets all 4 star ratings will eventually be fired for a substandard rating, or so I've read in numerous places.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> 1 star equals terrible
> 2 stars equals bad
> 3 stars equals ok
> 4 stars equals good
> ...


That's your pic? Why no smile?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

nash801 said:


> That's your pic? Why no smile?


That's the picture of my driver,
I am the client.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

So I guess no one else here thinks there's a problem that uber is basically forcing the customer to give less than 5 Stars if they have any type of constructive criticism.

Also at the fact that uber is saying four stars is good, 
If you got only 4 stars you be deactivated so it's not good obviously.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

If u have over 500 rated trips 4 is ok


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> If u have over 500 rated trips 4 is ok


Not if you have 500 4 star trips it's not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Does it actually say somewhere in the passenger app, "4 stars equals good"? Because that's an outright lie. 4 stars equals FAIL. A driver who gets all 4 star ratings will eventually be fired for a substandard rating, or so I've read in numerous places.


Very true.

Uber needs to clarify that instead of misleading the passengers,then penalizing the Drivers for Uber lack of clarity.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

yojimboguy said:


> Does it actually say somewhere in the passenger app, "4 stars equals good"? Because that's an outright lie. 4 stars equals FAIL. A driver who gets all 4 star ratings will eventually be fired for a substandard rating, or so I've read in numerous places.


I give you the 1 star screenshot which is the same for 2 and 3 stars,
I give you the 4 star screenshot and the 5 star screenshot,
*
Since some of you don't seem to understand let me re-post make a little bit more clear:*


This is what the clients sees for the given star rating,
1 star equals terrible
2 stars equals bad
3 stars equals ok
4 stars equals good
5 stars equals excellent

this is the question the client is asked for the given star rating,
one and three stars you are asked the following question
"*what went wrong?*"

4-stars you are asked the following question "*what could be better?*"

5-stars you are asked the following question "*what went well*?"

What the option to select one or more of the following

"Driving" "navigation" "cleanliness" "service" "pick up" "other"
Selecting "driving" and/or "other" will open the comment screen,

So as you can see the comments are loaded, if the customer only wants to give some constructive criticism, he or she is basically being asked to give 4 stars or less,

If customer feels it's a real problem the he or she being asked to give one star don't even think about two or three or four stars,


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Does it actually say somewhere in the passenger app, "4 stars equals good"? Because that's an outright lie. 4 stars equals FAIL. A driver who gets all 4 star ratings will eventually be fired for a substandard rating, or so I've read in numerous places.


Look at the pic he posted in this thread. Right under the drivers picture, it says "good" when 4-stars are selected.

F#^%}*# uber always screws drivers one way or another.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Like someone mentioned above, anything under 5 is bad. Here's some simple math.. suppose out of a 1000 rides 500 are pax that rate you good (4) and 500 that rate you excellent), averaging out to 4.5, which means deactivation. So urban dictionary should add, a "good driver" to uber mgt means "take a hike" to the driver.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm not sure why they make this so hard. The goal no matter what anyone says is to get a 5 star rating from each and every rider. Since that is the goal what should happen when someone gives a rating of 4 or below there needs to be a screen that asks the rider what could of been done to obtain a 5 star rating for this trip. I would force this to be answered also before allowing them to leave the screen.

The goal is to truly find out if there's something as a driver I did or didn't do to get the 5 star rating so next time I can fix it. Also along with that they need to ask in this simple question if it was the driver or the car.

118 rides 88 rated trips I got a 4.8 which means I got 2 4 star ratings but I have zero clue what if anything caused it. 

The way it is right now the rating system does not really tell me much at all. Uber needs to give the tools we need to improve plus we need to know when a rating is bogus and not a negative against the driver but it is against Uber or a bad situation.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I tell you one thing, if my rating ever falls into the danger zone, I'm going out with a bang.

I'm going to be the biggest d0uche ever.

"Hey bruh, u got an aux cord?"
GET OUT

"Would it be OK if we stop at the burger ki...
GET OUT


----------



## Jennstclair79 (Jul 14, 2016)

My first 2 weeks driving was ruff my gps was buggy i finaly switched to waze. My score dropped to a 4.10 an i got a flagged for low ratings my acount might b endanger of deactivation after i switched to waze my score jumped to a 4.31. Im clawing my way up to a 4.60 i never new what i needed it at i thought since i was new id git a learning curve.how long do i have to git it up before deactivation? 21 point increase in 2 days is a huge improvement dont that show im improving .i did email them an they said dont worrie about my rating it will fluctuate till my first 50 to 100 rides .heering other pepole talk i should worrie im doing best i can an some pax just dont do 5 stars . i did git my first 5 star coments this week.ive ben giving all them 5 stars theres a few id like to do less like the one who got in the car a said in a threatening tone how do u no your safe picking up some as soon as he got then he was saying we got b there quick git in this lane git that lane i hate traffic thats the 1 thing you dont want happen is git me in traffic i didnt speed an got him on x an still no 5 star he hung around till i pressed 5 star on my end .after that i went home.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Jennstclair79 said:


> My first 2 weeks driving was ruff my gps was buggy i finaly switched to waze. My score dropped to a 4.10 an i got a flagged for low ratings my acount might b endanger of deactivation after i switched to waze my score jumped to a 4.31. Im clawing my way up to a 4.60 i never new what i needed it at i thought since i was new id git a learning curve.how long do i have to git it up before deactivation? 21 point increase in 2 days is a huge improvement dont that show im improving .i did email them an they said dont worrie about my rating it will fluctuate till my first 50 to 100 rides .heering other pepole talk i should worrie im doing best i can an some pax just dont do 5 stars . i did git my first 5 star coments this week.ive ben giving all them 5 stars theres a few id like to do less like the one who got in the car a said in a threatening tone how do u no your safe picking up some as soon as he got then he was saying we got b there quick git in this lane git that lane i hate traffic thats the 1 thing you dont want happen is git me in traffic i didnt speed an got him on x an still no 5 star he hung around till i pressed 5 star on my end .after that i went home.


It was hard to read through your post.

Anyway, I am surprised to hear u prefer waze over google maps. Both use the same data and traffic updates, but waze has terrible pop up ads that occur even during navigation. But to each his own.

Research has shown that navigation is the biggest complaint from riders. Before I begin a trip I always confirm the address and ask if that's still where they want to go. Once that's out of the way I ask if they have a preferred route or if I just follow the recommendation of GPS.

The other thing that causes low ratings is a driver that rambles on like an unstoppable moron. Read the pax...if they aren't talking, they probably want to be left alone. Make sure you still say hello and be courteous, but don't try to fill silence with mindless chatter. Even when the pax does want to chat, just listen more than anything. They don't really care what you have to say anyhow. And definitely steer clear of politics and religion.

Even though you haven't done many trips, your rating is still a bit alarming. It means you need to figure some things out. I didn't get my first lower rating until my 24th trip. I had 16 out 16 until then. I got a 2 from an intoxicated moron that was butthurt because I wouldn't let him bring an open container of booze in my vehicle.

Even when you figure out how to get good ratings, you'll still get 1's and 2's sometimes. Watch out for those 4's, they're the silent killers. I've never gotten anything less than a 2 and most of my lower ratings were 3's and 4's. I currently have a 4.88 after 549 trips.

And remember, you don't need to kiss butt. You don't have to give out water and happy endings. Just use common sense. You may find you're just not cut out for this. There have been many people that have had some kind of issue that made the majority of their pax rate them low.

Sadly some of those reasons are unjustified. After 100 trips you should have a better sense if this is something you can do successfully or not.

Good luck out there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> I'm not sure why they make this so hard. The goal no matter what anyone says is to get a 5 star rating from each and every rider. Since that is the goal what should happen when someone gives a rating of 4 or below there needs to be a screen that asks the rider what could of been done to obtain a 5 star rating for this trip. I would force this to be answered also before allowing them to leave the screen.
> 
> The goal is to truly find out if there's something as a driver I did or didn't do to get the 5 star rating so next time I can fix it. Also along with that they need to ask in this simple question if it was the driver or the car.
> 
> ...


About 8 months ago the website would allow us to see 1-day, 7-day, and 30-day ranges of our ratings. Not anymore we are completely in the dark.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> 1 star equals terrible
> 2 stars equals bad
> 3 stars equals ok
> 4 stars equals good
> ...


Be nice if uber would share this info with us. Guess that would be to easy. Ohhh well another day to go out and have my rating take another beating.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't feed the drivers and don't give 5 stars unless the right is 100% absolutely perfect..


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> 1 star equals terrible
> 2 stars equals bad
> 3 stars equals ok
> 4 stars equals good
> ...


Basically everything is a scam.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> About 8 months ago the website would allow us to see 1-day, 7-day, and 30-day ranges of our ratings. Not anymore we are completely in the dark.


I remember those days.


----------



## Ubermikein (Jul 23, 2016)

We have NO idea who gave us less than 5 stars. That is wrong


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ubermikein said:


> We have NO idea who gave us less than 5 stars. That is wrong


Totally agree. Uber needs drivers but goes out of their way to screw them.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> About 8 months ago the website would allow us to see 1-day, 7-day, and 30-day ranges of our ratings. Not anymore we are completely in the dark.


In the partner app under ratings there is a Weekly reports (for me at least).


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

HazardousDescent said:


> In the partner app under ratings there is a Weekly reports (for me at least).


Oh yeah those lovely reports that are over a week late everytime. Always comes on a random day, sometimes it never comes and I have to wake the support in India.

All they say is, total rated trips and total 5 stars. And a percentage. Still very much in the dark whether who rated you what and when.

Would be nice to be able to click the report, click the rated trips and see a map for each and every trip along with the rating for each trip you got from pax. That would be true "partners".


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Oh yeah those lovely reports that are over a week late everytime. Always comes on a random day, sometimes it never comes and I have to wake the support in India.
> 
> All they say is, total rated trips and total 5 stars. And a percentage. Still very much in the dark whether who rated you what and when.
> 
> Would be nice to be able to click the report, click the rated trips and see a map for each and every trip along with the rating for each trip you got from pax. That would be true "partners".


Amen to that, doing the right thing is to easy though.


----------

